# Tamsulosin for Prostate ? Experiencing Dizziness



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello, I was prescribed Tamsulosin for enlarged prostate as I felt like my bladder wasn’t emptying fully. Just recently had the colonoscopy and all is well. I am experiencing dizziness at 55 after taking it only for day or so when I ride. I was told it doesn’t shrink the prostate but relaxes the muscles in that area making it easier to urinate. The main side effect is dizziness that I’ve read. I’ve quit taking it after each dizzy spell which has happened three different times in the last 8 months as I’ve given it some time then tried it again. Anyone had a similar experience and what have you done to solve the problem? Usually only have issues in the morning some discomfort until I urinate then no real issues except sometimes I don’t feel empty after urinating. If this is wrong to bring up here I apologize just trying to reference a similar age group and problem. I have no seat time discomfort and don’t think this is exasperated by my mtb riding. Just an issue I’m dealing with. Thanks


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

This might sound odd, but I sit when I urinate, makes it easier to relax the prostate and empty the bladder. Give it a shot, your wife might appreciate the clean toilet....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I just clicked on this out of curiosity, but dizziness spells are nothing to laugh at. When that body "system" goes, you immediately crash IME. Unless lying flat, body is keeping itself upright and if this is compromised, it goes bad real fast. I'm also a pilot and study spatial disorientation. I gout a bout of it in the dark and blowing white out during the iditarod, looked down and then up real fast, which upset my inner ear and bam, just crashed right way into the snow to the left. Couldn't stop myself or "regain" balance that fast.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

ToddWadd said:


> Hello, I was prescribed Tamsulosin for enlarged prostate as I felt like my bladder wasn't emptying fully. Just recently had the colonoscopy and all is well. I am experiencing dizziness at 55 after taking it only for day or so when I ride. I was told it doesn't shrink the prostate but relaxes the muscles in that area making it easier to urinate. The main side effect is dizziness that I've read. I've quit taking it after each dizzy spell which has happened three different times in the last 8 months as I've given it some time then tried it again. Anyone had a similar experience and what have you done to solve the problem? Usually only have issues in the morning some discomfort until I urinate then no real issues except sometimes I don't feel empty after urinating. If this is wrong to bring up here I apologize just trying to reference a similar age group and problem. I have no seat time discomfort and don't think this is exasperated by my mtb riding. Just an issue I'm dealing with. Thanks


I take terazosin for the same reasons. The first night and then when I increased the dosage, I woke in the middle of the night disoriented and a bit weirded out. These issues never recurred and I've taken it for five years. I still do get up in the middle of the night too often though.


----------



## PatRidesBikes (Aug 19, 2019)

Maybe try natural remedies? A good prostate supplement with saw palmetto, stinging nettle, and pumpkin seed. Also, check your diet for sugars, you may be creating a yeast-prone environment within your bladder with the food that you eat.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

PatRidesBikes said:


> Maybe try natural remedies? A good prostate supplement with saw palmetto, stinging nettle, and pumpkin seed. Also, check your diet for sugars, you may be creating a yeast-prone environment within your bladder with the food that you eat.





ToddWadd said:


> Hello, I was prescribed Tamsulosin for enlarged prostate as I felt like my bladder wasn't emptying fully. Just recently had the colonoscopy and all is well. I am experiencing dizziness at 55 after taking it only for day or so when I ride. I was told it doesn't shrink the prostate but relaxes the muscles in that area making it easier to urinate. The main side effect is dizziness that I've read. I've quit taking it after each dizzy spell which has happened three different times in the last 8 months as I've given it some time then tried it again. Anyone had a similar experience and what have you done to solve the problem? Usually only have issues in the morning some discomfort until I urinate then no real issues except sometimes I don't feel empty after urinating. If this is wrong to bring up here I apologize just trying to reference a similar age group and problem. I have no seat time discomfort and don't think this is exasperated by my mtb riding. Just an issue I'm dealing with. Thanks





PatRidesBikes said:


> Maybe try natural remedies? A good prostate supplement with saw palmetto, stinging nettle, and pumpkin seed. Also, check your diet for sugars, you may be creating a yeast-prone environment within your bladder with the food that you eat.





ToddWadd said:


> Hello, I was prescribed Tamsulosin for enlarged prostate as I felt like my bladder wasn't emptying fully. Just recently had the colonoscopy and all is well. I am experiencing dizziness at 55 after taking it only for day or so when I ride. I was told it doesn't shrink the prostate but relaxes the muscles in that area making it easier to urinate. The main side effect is dizziness that I've read. I've quit taking it after each dizzy spell which has happened three different times in the last 8 months as I've given it some time then tried it again. Anyone had a similar experience and what have you done to solve the problem? Usually only have issues in the morning some discomfort until I urinate then no real issues except sometimes I don't feel empty after urinating. If this is wrong to bring up here I apologize just trying to reference a similar age group and problem. I have no seat time discomfort and don't think this is exasperated by my mtb riding. Just an issue I'm dealing with. Thanks





ToddWadd said:


> Hello, I was prescribed Tamsulosin for enlarged prostate as I felt like my bladder wasn't emptying fully. Just recently had the colonoscopy and all is well. I am experiencing dizziness at 55 after taking it only for day or so when I ride. I was told it doesn't shrink the prostate but relaxes the muscles in that area making it easier to urinate. The main side effect is dizziness that I've read. I've quit taking it after each dizzy spell which has happened three different times in the last 8 months as I've given it some time then tried it again. Anyone had a similar experience and what have you done to solve the problem? Usually only have issues in the morning some discomfort until I urinate then no real issues except sometimes I don't feel empty after urinating. If this is wrong to bring up here I apologize just trying to reference a similar age group and problem. I have no seat time discomfort and don't think this is exasperated by my mtb riding. Just an issue I'm dealing with. Thanks


I also couldn't handle Flomax (Tamsulosin) so I went to Doxazosin which also lowers BP. Been on it for a couple of years now. For Jayem, the epley maneuver helps me a lot for balance and dizziness.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

Tim22 said:


> I also couldn't handle Flomax (Tamsulosin) so I went to Doxazosin which also lowers BP. Been on it for a couple of years now. For Jayem, the epley maneuver helps me a lot for balance and dizziness.


 Sorry about the quotes!


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Talk to your dr. Maybe get second opinions. Id be wary of Dr Internet. And also be careful with natural remedies. They can have unrealized interactions and inconsistent dosages of active ingredients.


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm on a double dose,but I take it in the evenings,so wouldnt know if I'm dizzy or not.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Good luck man. I clicked cause I've had BP issues and dizzyness from those meds suck too. Luckily I finally got down to an amount that my body likes and I'm keeping my BP down too.


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

LVLBTY said:


> This might sound odd, but I sit when I urinate, makes it easier to relax the prostate and empty the bladder. Give it a shot, your wife might appreciate the clean toilet....


And give up my favorite bank shots ! Thanks but tried it, sometimes helps sometimes not, thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Taroroot said:


> Talk to your dr. Maybe get second opinions. Id be wary of Dr Internet. And also be careful with natural remedies. They can have unrealized interactions and inconsistent dosages of active ingredients.


Yeah I understand, my next appointment is a ways off but thought I might see what is working for our age group that I could ask my doctor about.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

What time of day do you take it? Like Shred79 said, I take it at night, so never bothers me during the day. On Finasteride also .


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I suggest "man up" and get things fixed mechanically. It's all f*ckry. Drugs didn't work well over time. Natural stuff illustrates placebo effect or stupidity. Go with a doctor you feel comfortable with, and who prescribes a single Valium before some of the procedures. Go with one of the more modern procedures. Merit points for everyone who removes the catheter themselves.

You might also want a specialist here because it is not uncommon for there to be a bladder problem also needing a fix - we're not such perfect little babies by the time our hair's grey, gone, or skin not so pretty.

Pro tip: Do not let the family member taking you home from the day surgery to delay or do an errand on the trip home while you are in a car with a catheter and the drugs are wearing off.


----------



## PatRidesBikes (Aug 19, 2019)

bitflogger said:


> I suggest "man up" and get things fixed mechanically. It's all f*ckry. Drugs didn't work well over time. Natural stuff illustrates placebo effect or stupidity. Go with a doctor you feel comfortable with, and who prescribes a single Valium before some of the procedures. Go with one of the more modern procedures. Merit points for everyone who removes the catheter themselves.
> 
> You might also want a specialist here because it is not uncommon for there to be a bladder problem also needing a fix - we're not such perfect little babies by the time our hair's grey, gone, or skin not so pretty.
> 
> Pro tip: Do not let the family member taking you home from the day surgery to delay or do an errand on the trip home while you are in a car with a catheter and the drugs are wearing off.


Soooo "Natural stuff illustrates placebo or stupidity" yet you're suggesting someone opt for a surgical procedure and offering bonus points for someone to remove a catheter themselves?

My head hurts


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

ToddWadd said:


> Hello, I was prescribed Tamsulosin for enlarged prostate as I felt like my bladder wasn't emptying fully. Just recently had the colonoscopy and all is well. I am experiencing dizziness at 55 after taking it only for day or so when I ride. I was told it doesn't shrink the prostate but relaxes the muscles in that area making it easier to urinate. The main side effect is dizziness that I've read. I've quit taking it after each dizzy spell which has happened three different times in the last 8 months as I've given it some time then tried it again. Anyone had a similar experience and what have you done to solve the problem? Usually only have issues in the morning some discomfort until I urinate then no real issues except sometimes I don't feel empty after urinating. If this is wrong to bring up here I apologize just trying to reference a similar age group and problem. I have no seat time discomfort and don't think this is exasperated by my mtb riding. Just an issue I'm dealing with. Thanks


I took it for about a year and a half, but I have stopped. It fixed the peeing issues, but the side effects were horrible and got worse over time. I didn't really start having the dizzy spells until about a year in, but the sexual side effects were finally enough for me. I stopped taking it about 1 month ago and the only difference I notice are no more head rushes when I stand up and no more frustration regarding other effects.

There are other options, My BIL had the same issues with Tamsulosin and now takes Cialis and is happy. Everything works as it should.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

PatRidesBikes said:


> Soooo "Natural stuff illustrates placebo or stupidity" yet you're suggesting someone opt for a surgical procedure and offering bonus points for someone to remove a catheter themselves?
> 
> My head hurts


It was a physician sharing credible data that helped my decision to finally address the problem in better way, and I know a lot of guys have been chicken about the procedures and this is mountain biking thus the joke on catheter.

I'm a data nerd by profession so would be happy to see a study you can provide to support natural remedies effective like the drugs or surgical procedures.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

OP: I've been taking it first thing in the AM for many years with no side effects at all. YRMV.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

ToddWadd said:


> And give up my favorite bank shots ! Thanks but tried it, sometimes helps sometimes not, thanks for the suggestion tho


I found sitting made the flow more difficult unless you face the toilet tank. Seems to keep you more upright. Try it. I eventually went back to standup. I have my own bathroom and I clean it myself. Also it occurred to me that evolution would maybe favor standing.


----------



## gamshaft (6 mo ago)

I used to take it in the AM, but changed to taking it at night so there can be much less chance of dizziness while driving or doing other daytime activities


----------

